# Valve leaks



## jkuul1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Can someone explain what causes valves to start leaking from the top of the casing? I know this can be caused by freezing which could cause it to crack, but I'm seeing this in the middle of summer.
I appreciate any guidance.

Thanks


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

High pressure, worn parts, manufacturing defects...


----------



## jkuul1 (Jul 20, 2020)

How much pressure should it be running on?


----------

